# Skill Assessment - Part Time Masters Along with Work



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for an ACS skill assessment. Below are my qualifications:-

1. Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical) full time (2002- 2006) 4 years course
2. Masters in Software Systems Part Time (Work Integrated) (2009-2011) 2 years course [3 semesters of ICT courses + 1 sem of dissertation]

Work Experience:
1. Software/Senior Software Engineer - 5+ years of Work Ex (2006 till now)

In the PASA guideline, below is mentioned-
"Duration of study is expressed for full-time study. Where study is completed at a rate less than full-time, then scaling to the equivalent of full-time is applied."

I am planning to apply for in Group B category with major in ICT and 5+ years of work experience.

Given the above, my question is:-
Does it mean that my masters being a part time course do not qualify for being an ICT major?

Thanks,
Varun

[Apologies, if a similar question has been asked before. Did search, could not find the specific thing, which I am looking for]


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

Varun Mohta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for an ACS skill assessment. Below are my qualifications:-
> 
> ...


Hi there, I am a bit confused about your 5 yr work experience and masters.

full time bachelor from 2002 to 2006, no questions about that. During your masters, did you work full time or was it part time work + part time masters? If you have the proof of working full time (35 hr/week i believe), and also the proof that you completed masters, I don't see the reason that you can't apply for both


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Varun Mohta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for an ACS skill assessment. Below are my qualifications:-
> 
> ...


I believe your part time masters is from BITS,Pilani? If so and if you have completed the degree then you can very well apply under skills assessment. It will be a australian equivalent qualification.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> I believe your part time masters is from BITS,Pilani? If so and if you have completed the degree then you can very well apply under skills assessment. It will be a australian equivalent qualification.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks MaddyOZ. Shall go ahead with the applicaiton.
Yes, my part time masters is from BITS, Pilani.


----------



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

guy22 said:


> Hi there, I am a bit confused about your 5 yr work experience and masters.
> 
> full time bachelor from 2002 to 2006, no questions about that. During your masters, did you work full time or was it part time work + part time masters? If you have the proof of working full time (35 hr/week i believe), and also the proof that you completed masters, I don't see the reason that you can't apply for both


Hi there,
During my part time masters, my work was full time.
Thanks for your inputs. Shall go ahead with the application.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Varun Mohta said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ. Shall go ahead with the applicaiton.
> Yes, my part time masters is from BITS, Pilani.


You can very well submit under skills category.

Your total experience will be counted based on the relevant work experience and since your masters degree awarded in 2011 will be the relevant ICT Qualification.

Good Luck.


----------

